# Olive wood Duck Call



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Turned this earlier this morning. It is polished olive wood. Graduation present for a friends son. Hope he likes it.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

nice, he should love it


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Very nice.


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Very nice Robert.






FishBone


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

If he doesn't then there's something wrong with him.







Nice work.


----------



## BigTOM (Jul 14, 2008)

VERY NICE Robert... I know some one who is still waiting on one made out of that orange wood....









Great Job the bud..


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you all for your kind words!! The grain was strange for olive wood but i think the call turned out nice none the less. 

Big Tom!! Glad to see you online! Dont worry i have a nice little stock of Osage Orange just for your Call!! It even has your name on one of the blanks!! I will give you a call tomorrow Mate!!


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice !


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Robert...looks like you have those calls down now! Great work...I like the shape and finish. That's going to make a very nice gift. gb


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

NICE !
You know I love old school lines and I bet anything it's a screamer !


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks ET, I too like the classic lines too!! It is a little high pitched but not as high as the one i brought over. Still playing with the tone channel, i need to get a new dremel also!! All i can do is keep trying, i have been happy with the last couple i have made and have a request for another Cedar call. 
Also i will post up some pics of that Hacberry i had waxed up in the shop, the spalting looks good when i cut it up today and no gray!! I guess i got lucky as it was getting really dark under the wax as the fungus (or whatever it is that makes the black) started to spread.


----------

